# How long does Pregnyl 5000 trigger shot stay in your system?



## Hoping4ourMiraclebaby (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello Lovelies,


I just wanted to ask, how long does Pregnyl trigger shot last in the body One ampule of 5000?

Thank you 

X


----------



## Charmars (Sep 14, 2014)

I was told 7 days - so not to test during that time


----------



## Loonytoon (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi hoping. I've been told it's 1 day for every 1000 units but again this can vary from person to person x


----------



## Hoping4ourMiraclebaby (Sep 15, 2015)

Thank you both very much. I tested bfp 13 days post trigger 6dp x2 5dt i was just thinking it was a false one. x


----------



## Loonytoon (Oct 30, 2014)

Well in that case a huge congrats to you!!!!!


----------



## Charmars (Sep 14, 2014)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Hoping4ourMiraclebaby (Sep 15, 2015)

Thank you lovely ladies x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I tested that trigger out 4 days after having it and it had left the building  

Huge congrats! X


----------

